# Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?



## Elfriede (26. März 2009)

Liebe Teichfreunde, 

wieder einmal erhoffe ich mir von Euch eine Entscheidungshilfe.  Es geht dabei nicht um meinen Teich auf Paros, sondern um meinen winzigen Teich hier in Tirol, der ursprünglich ein Brunnen werden sollte. Er hat 2m im Durchmesser, ist nur 50 cm tief und steht frei in meinem Garten. Das Becken sitzt in einem Betonring, der Boden ist mit einer dünnen Schicht   Kieselsteinen versehen, die Teichpflanzen stehen entlang der Außenwand  in sandgefüllten  12 l – Kübeln, die Sumpfpflanzen wachsen in einem großen Gefäß  knapp mit Wasser bedeckt und es gibt zur Wasserbewegung ( Wind gibt es hier kaum einmal) eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe. 



        




Mein Problem: Ich habe meinen kleinen Teich noch nie in der warmen Jahreszeit gesehen, denn spätestens im April verlasse ich Tirol und komme erst im November wieder, das bedeutet,  ich reinige ihn vor meiner Abreise, schalte die kleine Pumpe ein und befreie ihn im November von Blättern, sofern er noch nicht eisbedeckt ist.  Ich bringe es nicht fertig den Teich einfach mit Erde zu füllen und ein Blumenbeet oder etwas anderes daraus zu machen, weil ihn unzählige  Vögel und Insekten als Tränke benützen.

Ich muss in den nächsten Tagen eine Entscheidung treffen. Liebend gerne würde ich den Vögeln und Insekten den kleinen Teich erhalten, aber so wie er im Moment ausgestattet ist wird es ohne jegliche Pflege wohl nicht gehen und ich habe für heuer auch niemanden gefunden, der wenigstens hin und wieder die kleine Pumpe sauber macht, also müsste ich auch auf die Pumpe verzichten

Ich habe mir nun  überlegt wie der Teich  auch ohne Pflege weiterhin  bestehen bleiben könnte, ohne Gefahr,  zur stinkenden Kloake zu verkommen zum Ärgernis meiner Nachbarn.

So etwa ist meine Vorstellung, da mir bis zu meiner Abreise nach Paros  nicht mehr viel Zeit zur Verfügung steht:

1.) Teich ausräumen,  die Hälfte des Wassers aber im Becken belassen.

2.)  10-15 cm (oder mehr) Sand-Lehm-Gemisch als Bodensubstrat einbringen, bzw. einen Teil des Beckens höher  mit Substrat auffüllen, bis etwa 10 cm unter die Wasserfläche, als Flachwasser- und Sumpfzone. Eventuell auch etwas Muschelkalk  einbringen, da der Teich nur durch den fallenden Regen gespeist werden soll. Das fehlende Wasser nach  Abschluss der Arbeiten  wird mit Leitungswasser ersetzt.

3.)  Bepflanzung direkt ins Substrat  und nicht zu knapp, sofern ich bis Ostern noch genügend  Pflanzen beschaffen kann, denn die Auswahl ist heuer durch den langen Winter noch gering.

4.)  Teil- Beschattung mittels  Sonnensegel, da sich das Wasser durch den freistehenden Betonring stark erwärmt.

5.)  Wasser- Nachfüllung, wenn überhaupt nötig, könnte ich  automatisieren. 


Was meint Ihr, könnte ich den so vorbereiteten Teich sich selbst überlassen oder wäre es besser, ihn gleich für eine andere Verwendung vorzubereiten?  Wenn Teich, dann sollte er natürlich längerfristig  bestehen bleiben.  Er könnte auch zum größten Teil  zuwachsen.  Wie und womit  könnte ich ihn effizient und pflegeleicht bepflanzen?

Ich hoffe sehr auf Ratschläge  zur richtigen Entscheidungsfindung.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## axel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede 

Ich würd ordentlich viel Schwertlilien reinsetzen . Ohne Substrat nur mit ein paar Steinen fixieren . Dazu auch noch ein paar andere Wasserpflanzen auch ohne Substrat . Ne Teilbeschattung wär schon ganz gut fals der Sommer heiß wird .
Ich hab hier ne zeitlang ne Schüssel mit Iris zu stehen gehabt ,weil mein Teich noch nicht fertig war . Das Wasser ist sauber geblieben . 
Also ein versuch ist es Wert .

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

also ich würde die Pumpe lieber ausschalten. 

Den Teich ordentlich bepflanzen - ruhig mit Substrat (das Du weißt, was Du nehmen musst, davon geh ich aus). Ganz verzichten würd ich darauf nicht, damit die kleinen Bakterüllen auch ein bisschen was zum Besiedeln haben. Vielleicht noch eine ordentliche Handvoll __ Hornkraut. 

Und wenn das möglich ist, wäre die automatische Wasserstandsregelung und eine Teilbeschattung natürlich ein Traum!


----------



## Elfriede (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Axel, 

__ Sumpfschwertlilien würden mir sehr gut gefallen und sie wären wahrscheinlich auch in größerer Zahl schon jetzt zu bekommen. Auch Dein Vorschlag, sie ohne Substrat, nur mit Steinen fixiert, zu pflanzen gefällt mir. Da der Teich 50 cm tief ist, müsste ich den Bereich für die __ Schwertlilien mindestens 30-35 cm mit Sand auffüllen, dann die Schwertlilien draufsetzen und fixieren, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe. 

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## axel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede 

Dann fülle lieber mit gewaschenen größeren Kieselsteinen auf . Dann die Schwertlielien drauf und fixieren .
So wie bei einem Hydrotopf . Würd sagen so 4 - 8 mm Kiesel .
Die Schwertlilien hohlen sich schon die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser .
Im Substrat wachsen die sicher besser, aber so hast Du bestimmt sauberes Wasser da die Schwertlilien nur aufs Wasser angewiesen sind .
Probiers erst mal mit Kieselsteinen . 

Lg
axel


----------



## Elfriede (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Christine,

auf die Pumpe muss ich mangels Wartung sowieso verzichten. 

Ob ein Sand-Lehmgemisch als Bodensubstrat wirklich die beste Lösung ist weiß ich nicht so genau, denn ich habe in Sachen Bodensubstrat keinerlei Erfahrung, da mein Teich auf Paros völlig substratfrei angelegt ist. Hier im Forum und auch auf vielen Internetseiten wird Sand und Lehm aber immer wieder empfohlen.

__ Hornkraut und andere Unterwasserpflanzen sind vor Ostern noch schwer aufzutreiben, aber ich habe heute im Teich viele Winterknospen von __ Wasserpest zwischen den Kieseln entdeckt und auch eine kleine __ Krebsschere.

Die Pflanzen in den Kübeln treiben erst zaghaft aus, denn bis vor einer guten Woche war der Teich noch mit viel Schnee und einer 25 cm dicken Eisschichte bedeckt. Den Schnee habe ich entfernt und das Eis aufgebrochen(Foto),  um so schnell wie möglich mit der Arbeit beginnen zu können.


 


Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Axel,

Könnte ich nicht auch unten  Blähton und darauf gebrochenen Blähton einbringen, denn das Kieswaschen ist zur Zeit noch ein Problem, da der Boden noch gefroren ist. Ich hatte vor, gewaschenen Sand ohne Feinanteile zu kaufen und mit etwas Lehm zu vermischen, aber Blähton wäre leichter im Gewicht und die Arbeit für mich deshalb einfacher. Hast Du mit Blähton auch Erfahrung, wäre er für mein Vorhaben eventuell geeignet? 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Liebe Elfriede,

Du kannst auch den Lehm weglassen. Ich habe mit reinem Sand die besten Erfahrungen, solange es nicht um Seerosen geht. Wenn Du noch __ Wasserpest hast, umso besser. Aber ich würde den Teich nicht auffüllen, sondern wie Axel schon schrieb, nur einen Bottich für die __ Lilien reinstellen. Die richtige Höhe kannst Du auch mit Hilfe von ein paar Backsteinen erreichen. Denn auch für die Minis gilt: Je mehr Wasser, desto besser.

Edit: Nimm keinen Blähton, der ist zu leicht. Die Lilien brauchen die Steine ja in erster Linie, um stehen zu bleiben. Die Steinchen können auch ruhig etwas größer sein...


----------



## axel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Christine 

Was meinst Du den mit reinem Sand ? Mutterboden aus dem Garten ? Oder meinst Du gewaschenen Kies ?

Elfriede 

Mit Blähton hab ich keine Erfahrung . Er wird wohl bei Fischbesatz gern als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien genommen .

Ich denke Du kannst ruhig Blähton nehmen  Der ist nicht so schwer .

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*



axel schrieb:


> Mutterboden aus dem Garten ?


 :help Bloß nicht!



axel schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du gewaschenen Kies ?


Mehr in die Richtung. Da ich immer nur kleine Menge brauche, nehme ich eine Tüte Spielsand.




axel schrieb:


> Ich denke Du kannst ruhig Blähton nehmen  Der ist nicht so schwer



Grad deshalb würd ich ihn NICHT nehmen - da halten die Blumen doch nicht drin.


----------



## axel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

 das wusste ich nicht Christine das Blähton so leicht ist . 
Ich dachte ja den Blähton zum auffüllen . Und dann schwerere Steine zum fixieren der Pflanzen .

Lg
axel


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Christine,

Du hast natürlich Recht, je mehr Material ich in den Teich einbringe um so geringer wird die Wassermenge, die bei einer Tiefe nur 50 cm von Haus aus schon sehr bescheiden ist.

Ich habe Alex schon richtig verstanden und dachte bei dem  leichten Blähton nur an die Auffüllung des Beckens bis zur passenden Pflanztiefe und darauf eine Lage .Kiesel und Steine für den Halt der Pflanzen. Sicher könnte ich damit ausreichende Besiedelungsflächen für Bakterien schaffen, das Wasservolumen würde sich dadurch aber sehr verringern. Auch ein oder zwei große Pflanzgefäße für die __ Schwertlilien würden viel Wasser verdrängen. 

Ich will noch einmal überlegen wie ich eine Pflanzebene in 15-20 cm Tiefe schaffen könnte, bei der ich das Wasservolumen darunter erhalten bzw. als freien Wurzelraum nützen könnte, ähnlich wie bei den schwimmenden Pflanzinseln.


@ Hallo Alex,

Wie breiten sich denn die Wurzeln der Irispflanzen ohne Substrat aus, wo wurzeln und wachsen sie bei Dir ein, im Bodengrund?



Schon einmal herzlichen Dank für Euere Hilfe und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede.



> Ich will noch einmal überlegen wie ich eine Pflanzebene in 15-20 cm Tiefe schaffen könnte, bei der ich das Wasservolumen darunter erhalten bzw. als freien Wurzelraum nützen könnte, ähnlich wie bei den schwimmenden Pflanzinseln.


Mit Blähton schaffst Du ganz sicher keine Pflanzebenen unter Wasser.
Ich habe hier welchen und der schwimmt sofort auf. Gebrochener Blähton schwimmt weniger, aber je nach Menge der Lüfteinschlüsse ist auch er zu leicht.
Wie wären denn umgedrehte Pflanzkisten/-töpfe, auf die Du dann den eigentlichen Topf für die __ Iris stellst? Evtl. könntest Du mit (Edelstahl)Haken auch Töpfe am Rand hängend gefestigen? 

Wir hatten im Teich meiner Mutter auch kein Substrat. Die Pflanzen (Iris, Segge, __ Rohrkolben und leider auch __ Schilf) wurden mit Steinen beschwert und bildeten irgendwann einen einzigen Teppich aus Wurzeln und Steinen. Diesen nach ein paar Jahren zu teilen war Schwerstarbeit. Durch die Steine war er so schwer, dass wir ihn zu dritt kaum aus dem Teich bekamen. Spaten im Folie-Teich ist ein "no go", also blieben mir nur Eisensäge, Rosenschere und das Herausbefördern des Wurzelteppichs auf den Rasen. 
Es war damals wirklich heftig.

Falls Du unbedingt __ Hornblatt haben möchtest, könnte ich Dir eine Sendung fertig machen. Im Teich hat es den Winter unerwartet grün überstanden, dafür in der durchgefrosteten Regentonne nicht. 
Allerdings sollten die Lufttemperaturen halbwegs frostfrei sein. Hier sind sie es - wie sieht es bei Euch aus? 
Die Bilder zeigen ja immer noch Schnee ohne Ende.... :shock


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Annett,

die Sache mit dem Blähton habe ich mir bereits aus dem Kopf geschlagen und den Teich mit einem anderen Substrat auf die passende Pflanzhöhe aufzuschütten auch.  Mit den Pflanzkisten oder umgedrehten Töpfen die richtige Höhe für __ Iris- und andere Pflanzen zu erreichen ist sicher die einfachste Lösung für mich und ich  kann damit leben, da ich den Teich höchstens 2-3 Wochen nach dem Winter und wenn’s hoch kommt noch einmal 14 Tage ohne Eisdecke im November sehe. 

Viele __ Sumpfschwertlilien zu pflanzen, wie Axel vorschlägt, tut dem Teich sicher gut und Blumenelses  Mahnung, das Wasservolumen möglichst nicht zu verringern ist auch sehr wichtig, und ich werde sie  befolgen.  Das anschauliche Bild von der Schwerarbeit mit dem Teich Deiner Mutter hat mich überzeugt, dass es besser ist in Gefäße zu pflanzen, die ich aus eigener Kraft wieder aus dem Teich bekommen kann, wenn mir auch die Pflanzung direkt in den Teich besser gefallen würde. Jedenfalls  ist meine Entscheidung für den Teich als Vogeltränke jetzt fix und ich werde gleich mit der Arbeit starten, denn wir haben heute sehr schönes Wetter und auch morgen soll es noch so bleiben.

Dein Angebot, mir etwas von Deinem __ Hornblatt abzugeben ist sehr lieb, ich danke Dir dafür, aber leider kann man hier bei uns mit Frostfreiheit  wohl noch länger nicht rechnen, auch wenn es zwischendurch immer wieder wärmere Tage geben wird. Ich konnte aber einen Gärtner finden, bei dem ich Unterwasserpflanzen unter der Bedingung  bestellen konnte, dass er sie in meiner Abwesenheit einfach  in meinem Teich versenkt, sobald kein Frost mehr zu erwarten ist.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo zusammen,

mein kleiner Teich ist nun für eine lange Zeit ohne Pflege vorbereitet und ich hoffe, dass er den Sommer problemlos überstehen wird. 

Da sich mein Rückreisetermin nach Paros  um vier Tage verzögert hat, kann ich noch berichten, welche Lösung ich für meinen Miniteich, unter Berücksichtigung Eurer Ratschläge, gewählt  habe. 

Auf eine Auffüllung mit  Substrat und die freie Auspflanzung  habe ich verzichtet. Ich habe den einfacheren Weg gewählt und habe alle Pflanzen in Gefäße gesetzt. Den großen Bottich für die Sumpfpflanzen habe ich belassen und zwei weitere große, aber flachere Gefäße für  16 __ Sumpfschwertlilien gekauft und auf die richtige Pflanzhöhe  aufgebockt, um möglichst wenig von dem Wasservolumen zu verlieren.  Um nicht so viel Material in den Teich zu packen habe ich neue Teichpflanzen, wie __ Schilf, kleine __ Rohrkolben, Wasserschwaden __ Hechtkraut ,  Teichsimsen in flache, gelochte Körbe gesetzt und in substratlose, genau passende 12-Liter-Kübel gesetzt, damit die Wurzeln ins freie Wasser wachsen können und auch um Gewicht bei der Handhabung einzusparen.

Foto: flacher Pflanzkorb                

Die runden Kiesel, die bisher den Boden bedeckten, habe ich in die freie Teichmitte geschoben, um  einigen Unterwasserpflanzen  einen Ankerplatz zu verschaffen. Etwa ein Viertel des Wassers habe ich ausgetauscht.

Schön schaut der Teich im Moment  nicht aus, denn die Pflanzen sind noch kaum wahrnehmbar, sie  beginnen erst zu wachsen. Bei gutem Wachstum sollte man  die vielen Kübel  aber hoffentlich nicht mehr sehen. Wenn der kleine Teich einmal üppig verwachsen ist, kann ich  auf eine Abschattung sicher verzichten, allerdings wird man vom Wasser dann nicht mehr viel sehen. Ein Zuviel an Pflanzen sollte sich sehr einfach regulieren lassen, da sich die Pflanzkübel leicht einzeln aus dem Teich nehmen lassen.

Jetzt läuft noch eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe um das Wasser leicht zu bewegen. Wie lange könnte sie ohne Wartung etwa funktionieren?  Soll ich sie einfach laufen lassen?

So sah der Teich heute aus:


       



 



Mit lieben Ostergrüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Redlisch (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede


Elfriede schrieb:


> Jetzt läuft noch eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe um das Wasser leicht zu bewegen. Wie lange könnte sie ohne Wartung etwa funktionieren?  Soll ich sie einfach laufen lassen?
> 
> Elfriede



das wird dir wohl keine im vorraus beantworten können. Wenn sich trotz der vielen Pflanzen Algen bilden könnte sie verstopfen. Hast du denn wenigstens jemanden der ab und zu Wasser auffüllen könnte, falls es lange Zeit nicht regnet ?

Axel


----------



## Elfriede (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Axel,

für die Wassernachfüllung schließe ich den Teich an die automatische Berieselung an, Kopfzerbrechen macht mir nur die Pumpe. Da ich aber nicht mit einer großen Algenbelastung rechne, es sind ja genügend Nahrungskonkurrenten im Teich, könnte ich das Risiko mit der Pumpe vielleicht eingehen. Ich will mir die Sache in den drei Tagen bis zu meiner Abreise noch überlegen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich habe in den Minis kleine Pumpen von O..e durchlaufen und solange  Fadenalgen nicht massiv auftreten, ist das auch kein Problem.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand mal im Sommer ein Foto machen würde und es Dir mailt (damit Du es hier einsetzen kannst )


----------



## Elfriede (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Christine,

danke, Deine Information zu den kleinen O... Pumpen  hilft mir sehr bei meiner Entscheidung, denn ich denke, etwas Wasserbewegung wird mein Mini schon brauchen. Wenn Algen, dann werden sie sich allerdings bald einstellen, solange die Teichpflanzen noch nicht so richtig eingewachsen sind.

Bisher hatte ich mit dem Teichlein keine Probleme, da mein Mann den Juli und August immer in Österreich verbrachte und die Pumpe in dieser Zeit einmal reinigen konnte. Heuer will er aber voraussichtlich auch den Sommer über  auf Paros bleiben. Sollte er sich anders entscheiden, wird er mir sicher Fotos vom Mini schicken und ich werde sie hier einstellen, denn  ich bin ja auch selbst sehr neugierig wie sich die vielen Pflanzen entwickeln werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hab jetzt Deinen Beitrag noch mal kurz in die Miniecke verschoben - er ist doch in erster Line für uns Bonsaiteichfreunde interessant!


----------



## Elfriede (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Danke Christine,

ich finde, dort passt mein Miniteich auch besser hin.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

nachdem Du uns so eindrucksvoll das Teichjahr auf Pharos dokumentiert hast - wie hat sich denn Dein Tiroler Miniteichlein in der Zwischenzeit gemacht?


----------



## Elfriede (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Christine,

nun, meinen Teich auf Paros hatte ich sieben Monate lang ständig zur Beobachtung im Blickfeld, mein Teichlein hier in Tirol hingegen sah ich erst im Nobember wieder, bereits mit einer hauchdünnen Eisschicht bedeckt, die sich aber noch leicht eindrücken ließ, um die abgestorbenen bzw. erfrorenen Pflanzenteile und die wenigen Fadenalgen zu entfernen. Das Wasser war völlig klar und am Boden lagen viele, grüne __ Wasserpest-Überwinterungsknospen. 

Wie sich mein Mini den Sommer über machte, kann ich leider nicht sagen, ich hoffe aber, dass er wenigstens seine Funktion als Vogeltränke erfüllte, wenn ich schon selbst gar nichts,  nicht einmal ein Foto von ihm haben konnte. 

Und so sah mein Teichlein heute aus



 




Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

wie sieht dein Teichlein denn jetzt aus?
Habe den ganzen Bericht bisher gespannt verfolgt. Gibt es wieder was neues?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Elfriede (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Daniel,

leider habe ich Deine Frage eben erst  entdeckt. Fotos zu meinem Miniteich bzw. wie er zur Zeit ausschaut, habe ich heute bereits zufällig im Thread - Wie sieht es in euren Miniteichen aus?- gepostet,- leider gelingt es mir nicht, sie nach hier zu verlinken. 

Die Fotos von meinem Miniteich habe ich heute gemacht und so wie er jetzt ausschaut werde ich ihn  hier in Tirol zurücklassen, wenn ich in drei Tagen wieder nach Paros abreise. Da sich aber in allen Kübeln bereits  kleine Pflanzentriebe zeigen, hoffe ich auf einen baldigen, guten Bewuchs der vielen, hässlichen Pflanzkübel. Sehen werde ich die erhoffte Pflanzenpracht aber leider nicht,  denn ich werde erst Mitte November wieder nach Tirol zurück kommen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Miniteichfreunde,

ich bin mit dem festen Vorsatz aus Paros zurückgekehrt, meinen kleinen Teich auszuräumen, mit Erde aufzufüllen und ein Blumen-oder Kräuterbeet daraus zu machen. 

Bisher wusste ich nie wie  mein Teichlein im Sommer ausschaut, aber heuer hat mein Mann einige Fotos gemacht und sich über die vielen Algen beschwert, die man auch auf den Fotos deutlich erkennt.



               




 




Mit seiner Algenabfischerei war mein Mann nicht sehr erfolgreich, er war  auch nur kurze Zeit in Österreich. Das Wasser soll auch viel zu warm gewesen sein. Das Wachstum, außer in den drei großen, mit __ Sumpfschwertlilien bepflanzten  Kübeln war offensichtlich nicht besonders gut, dafür aber explodierte die __ Wasserpest und ist auch jetzt noch reichlich vorhanden, wie man auf den Fotos sieht, die ich vorgestern nach meiner Ankunft hier in Osttirol gemacht habe. Fadenalgen sind auch noch jede Menge da.



             



 



Ich weiß nun nicht mehr was ich machen soll: Ausräumen oder noch einen Versuch riskieren.

Zwar wird es laut Wetterbericht noch einige sonnige, frostfreie Tage geben, so dass ich die Pflanzkübel ( # 15)   herausnehmen und von den Fadenalgen befreien könnte und davon  nur mehr einige Kübel (die noch frische Wurzeln  zeigen) in den Teich zurück setzen, sowie  auch die gereinigte Wasserpest.

Das Wasser habe ich heute zur Hälfte abgelassen um besser und schneller arbeiten zu können. Es ist natürlich wieder aufzufüllen, bevor der Teich zufriert. Bessere Pflanzen kann ich weder jetzt noch im März vor meiner Rückkehr nach Paros bekommen. Ich kann nur den Gärtner bitten,wieder __ Wassersalat und Hyazinthen zur richtigen Zeit in den Teich zu werfen, wie er es auch heuer gemacht hat, ohne großen Erfolg allerdings.

Es ist nicht angenehm diese Aktion jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit noch durchzuführen, deshalb meine Frage: Kann sie etwas gegen den starken Fadenalgenwuchs  bringen, was meint ihr? Für einen Rat oder eine Einschätzung wäre ich sehr dankbar. Mit Fadenalgen habe ich keine Erfahrung, sie wachsen in meinem Teich auf Paros nämlich überhaqupt nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede








xxx


Gut gewachsen sind die Sumpfschwertlilien, aber Samenstände gab es keine. Die weiße Seerose muss wohl geblüht haben, ich fand eine vergammelte Knospe


----------



## Bebel (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede

Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie und __ Wasserpest sind doch schon Starkzehrer, viel bessere Pflanzen wirst Du nicht finden. Ich habe in meinen Miniteichen auch nur noch die gelbe Schwertlilie und __ Hornkraut, alles andere hatte gegen diese beiden keine Chance. In dem einen gibt es sogar nur noch gelbe Schwertlilie, die hat alles andere verdrängt, inclusive Wasser. Im anderen ist die Schwertlilie noch nicht so groß und es gibt wenigstens noch Hornkraut, hier gibt es auch ab und zu mal Fadenalgen da der Mini unter Bäumen steht und einiges an Laub hinein gelangt. In diesem Mini wimmelt es jedoch auch nur so von __ Schnecken, die kümmern sich ein wenig um die Algen und das Laub, den Rest entferne ich mit den Fingern.

LG Bebel


----------



## Elfriede (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel,

danke für deine Meldung!

Ich habe mir die __ Sumpfschwertlilien in deinem Album angeschaut, die sind ja riesig. Sind sie  frei ausgepflanzt? Wie tief im Wasser stehen sie?

Ich habe heute noch etwas mehr Wasser abgelassen und jeden Pflanzkübel überprüft. In einigen Kübeln war überhaupt kein Wachstum mehr festzustellen, ich habe sie aus dem Teichlein genommen.und auch die Fadenalgen ziemlich gründlich entfernt. Das Wasser habe ich bereits wieder aufgefüllt. Morgen will ich noch  die __ Wasserpest  von Algenresten befreien und dann wieder in den Teich einbringen.Mehr kann ich heuer wohl nicht mehr tun, denn fürs Wochenende ist schon Schlechtwetter gemeldet. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## elkop (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

hallo elfriede, wenn ich deine fotos so anschau, dann denke ich, das schaut doch gar nicht so schlecht aus! du hast also doch alles richtig gemacht, denke ich. und die fadenalgen sind ja auch kein so großes drama. ich habe hier gelernt, dass algen oftmals das kippen des wassers verhindern, also würd ich das nicht so schlimm sehen.
gib deinem teichlein doch noch eine chance, wär schade drum. es sei denn, das ganze ist dir zuviel arbeit. aber pützenverrückte wie du und ich tun sowas doch gerne, oder?


----------



## Bebel (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede

Also wenn man die __ Schwertlilien läßt wie sie wollen sieht das dann irgendwann so aus
 

Der Mini ist eine "normale" Maurerbütte, 50-60cm tief, so tief steht (stand) auch die Wasserlilie, mittlerweile hat die jedoch den Kübel bis 15cm unter den Rand komplett durchwurzelt. Bis letztes Jahr hat sich auch eine __ Zwergseerose tapfer durchgekämpft, dieses Jahr hatte sie allerdings den Kampf verloren.
Die Wasserlilien sind frei ausgepflanzt, im anderen Mini habe ich versucht das Wachstum durch einen Pflanzkorb einzudämmen aber die läßt sich von so einem Pflanzkorb garnicht beeindrucken und ist ruckzuck raus gewachsen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Elfriede (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elke,

wie weiter oben schon gesagt, habe ich den kleinen Teich selbst noch nie im Sommer gesehen. Als mein Mann mir nach der Rückkehr aus Paros die Fotos zeigte, bin ich auch gleich wieder wankelmütig geworden, denn ich fand sein Aussehen längst nicht so negativ  wie seine Klagen über die vielen Algen. Mich stören Algen nicht so sehr, aber es ist schon richtig, dass der Teich im Sommer zu viele davon hatte, was bei gutem Wachstum der Pflanzen sicher nicht passiert wäre.

Ich finde auch, dass mein Teichlein noch eine Chance bekommen soll, doch dazu wären neue, kräftige  Pflanzen nötig. Und genau hier liegt mein Problem: Im Frühling, vor meiner Abreise gibt es noch keine Teichpflanzen zu kaufen und im November, wenn ich aus Paros zurückkomme ist es für Pflanzungen zu spät, der Teich hat dann meistens schon eine dünne Eisschichte.

Auf eine Idee haben mich Bebels __ Sumpfschwertlilien gebracht, bzw. ihr dicht verwachsener Miniteich. Ich könnte meinen Teich auch einfach nur mit Sumpfschwertlilien zuwachsen lassen, da er wie Bebels Maurerbütte nur ca. 50cm tief ist. Allerdings würde ich dafür einige große Wurzelstöcke brauchen, die ich einfach nur auf den Teichboden legen könnte.

@ Bebel,

danke für das Foto deiner Sumpfschwertlilien. Ich will es machen wie du, denn ich kann mir mein Becken, dicht bewachsen mit Sumpfschwertlilien gut vorstellen. Ich werde mich gleich auf die Suche nach größeren Wurzelstöcken machen. Schade, dass es schon so spät im Jahr ist und kaum mehr Pflanzen zu bekommen sein werden, sonst hätte ich sie heuer noch im Teich versenken können.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel,

die wichtigste Frage zu deinen __ Sumpfschwertlilien habe ich leider vergessen: Wie lange haben die Pflanzen  denn gebraucht, um diese stattliche Größe zu erreichen bzw. deinen Miniteich ganz auszufüllen? Hast du die __ Schwertlilien als Rhizomstücke eingesetzt?

Auf meiner Suche nach größeren Wurzelstöcken bin ich leider noch nicht fündig geworden, die gibt es vielleicht auch gar nicht zu kaufen, aber  die üblichen Rhizomstücke von Sumpfschwertlilien und anderen __ Iris-Arten könnten wahrscheinlich jetzt noch zu bekommen sein. Glaubst du, dass ich sie in einer Bütte im Haus überwintern könnte, damit ich sie vor meiner Abreise im Frühling noch in den Teich setzen kann?

Eine Antwort von dir würde mir sehr helfen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Bebel (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede


     Den ersten Mini habe ich 2007 angelegt

     Diese Fotos sind von 2009

  und das ist von 2010   -    und dies von 2011  

Ursprünglich waren das zwei Rizomableger, die ich von einem Arbeitskollegen bekommen habe.

Ich habe in diesem Jahr einige Sämlinge dieser Pflanze in den neuen Mini gepflanzt und werde diese im nächsten Frühjahr schnell wieder raus holen, denn sie haben den Topf in den ich sie gepflanzt hatte (damit sie sich nicht so schnell ausbreiten) schon wieder gesprengt.
Im alten Mini fängt sie an über den Rand zu wachsen.
Ich habe Rizomableger dieser Pflanze in den großen Teich gepflanzt, aber da wollen die nicht so gut wachsen.
LG Bebel


----------



## Elfriede (14. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel,

es muss sich bei deinen __ Sumpfschwertlilien wohl um eine besonders wüchsige Art handeln oder deine Minis bieten einen wirklich  optimalen Standort, dein großer Teich hingegen nicht. 

Samenkapseln, die wie Trauben an  __ Iris-Pflanzen hängen habe ich noch nirgendwo sonst gesehen. Was mich immer noch wundert ist der Umstand, dass deine Pflanzen so tief im Wasser stehen und trotzdem reichlich blühen. Ich habe heute lange nach Iris pseudacorus gegoogelt aber meistens war die  Pflanztiefe nur mit 10-20cm angegeben.

Noch einmal vielen Dank für deine Mühe mit den Fotos,- ich beneide dich um das gute Wachstum in deinen Minis und auch um ihre Bewohner.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Bebel (14. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallö Elfriede

Mittlerweile ist der Wasserstand ja nicht mehr so hoch, da ja der größte Teil des Gefäßes durchwurzelt ist, steht das Wasser nur noch ca. 10cm über den Wurzeln.

Im Teich haben sich auch einige Wasserlilien ausgesäht, die wachsen dort auch eher am Rand zwischen den Steinen.

Im neuen Mini hatte ich den Topf mit den Sämlingen auch erst mal höher gestellt, sonst wäre er ja völlig untergetaucht gewesen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel,

vielen Dank für diese wichtige Information, die mein Vorhaben, größere Wurzelstöcke einfach auf dem Teichboden auszulegen allerdings als nicht machbar erscheinen lässt.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die __ Iris pseudacorus in flache Körbe zu setzen und auf die richtige Höhe aufzubocken, oder den Teich überhaupt mit Sand und Kies bis zur richtigen Pflanzhöhe aufzuschütten und flächendeckend mit Iris zu bepflanzen, wodurch allerdings nur mehr wenig Wasser im Teich verbleiben würde. Kannst du dir eine dieser Möglichkeiten als praktikabel vorstellen? Oder  hat vielleicht  jemand hier im Forum einschlägige  Erfahrungen bzw. eine bessere Idee? Jeder Vorschlag wäre mir als Entscheidungshilfe willkommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Liebe Elfriede,

grad hab ich mir noch mal die Fotos vom Sommer angeschaut. Was ist denn an den Algen so schlimm? Sind doch auch nur Pflanzen, die das Wasser reinigen. Das Wasser ist glasklar, die Pflanzen wachsen und die Vögel können trinken. Vermißt hab ich nur eine flache Stelle, wo sie auch Baden könnten.

Wenn es Schwebalgen wären, o.k. - aber so? Ich würd ein bisserl Laub und Schmodder abfischen und gut ist.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Danke Christine für deine Meldung.

Nichts ist an den Algen schlimm, mich stört eher die Tatsache, dass ihnen die anderen Pflanzen mit ihrem schlechten Wachstum zu viele Nährstoffe gelassen haben. Ich möchte doch gerne ein Gleichgewicht zwischen höheren Pflanzen und Algen erreichen.

Sehr viel Laub und Schmodder war gar nicht zu entfernen, denn der Edelkastanienbaum neben dem Teich trägt heuer noch die meisten Blätter, aber lästig ist sein Blattabwurf allemal.


                Edelkastanie im Sommer



Für die Vögel habe ich sehr wohl eine flache Stelle vorgesehen und zwar das große, mittlere Pflanzgefäß auf den Fotos, das aber inzwischen auch mit Pflanzen besetzt ist.


 


Den Mulm zwischen den Kieselsteinen am Boden konnte ich nicht enfernen, ich habe hier keinen Schlammsauger, aber mehr als 2-4 mm ist nicht drin.


  


Hier noch einige Fotos von meinem Teichlein nach der Reinigung, wo man auch die frischgrüne __ Wasserpest erkennen kann.


   


            


   



Auf die reinigende Wirkung von __ Sumpfschwertlilien möchte ich nur ungern verzichten, aber wie und wo soll ich sie pflanzen? 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

einen schicken kleinen Mini hast du da ja auch noch.
Ich kann nur Bebels äußerungen bestätigen, diese gelbe __ Iris ist unverwüstlich. Sie braucht zwar einige Jahre bis sie richtig durchstartet aber dann gleich richtig. Unsere Pflanzen stehen im Schnitt 40 - 50 cm im Wasser (bzw. standen). Das waren mal drei einzelne die mit einigen Steinen fixiert wurden. im Ranbereich kamen noch etliche andere Sorten wie __ Wasserminze dazu. weiterhin wurden noch __ Wasserpest und diese Tannenbäumchen oder wie die heißen ins Wasser geschmissen. Nach 4 Jahren ist alles nur noch ein undurchdringlicher Urwald, Wasserpest ist inzwischen kompl. verschwunden. Der Rest jedoch kämpft einen harten Kampf ums überleben. Die Irisblühten bzw Blattspitzen erreichen teilweise 140 cm über Wasser. Und man glaubt nicht was für ein Tummelplatz des Lebens die Rinnsäle zwischen Pflanzen bieten.
Für die Vögel bleibt zwar kaum Platz, aber die finden es eh schöner auf dam nachfolgenden Bachlauf ihr Bad zu nehmen.

Ich denke wenn du deinem Teich noch ein oder zwei Jahre Zeit gibst dann wird er von ganz alleine zum Dschungel werden, den ein paar Iris hast du doch schon drin, oder habsch da was falsch gelesen?

mfg René


----------



## Bebel (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede

Nicht, dass du mich falsch verstehst. Die __ Lilien im ersten Mini sind Wurzelstöcke die ich auf dem Boden ausgelegt habe und mit Steinen beschwert habe. Meinem Eindruck nach haben sich zwar die Lilien im neuesten Mini (im hochgelegenen Pflanzkorb) noch schneller vergrößert, aber für meinen Geschmack war das schon ein bischen zu schnell.

LG Bebel


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo René, 

danke für dein Kompliment für meinen Mini.

Sicher liegt mein schlechtes Wachstum daran, dass die Pflanzen nicht frei gepflanzt sind, sondern in geschlossenen Gefäßen. Ich habe auch keinen richtigen Bodengrund im Teich, sondern lediglich einen dünnen Belag aus kleinen Steinen. Mit einer 10cm dicken Sandschicht wäre ich besser bedient, wie ich denke, denn darauf würden die Pflanzen sicher besser wachsen. Vielleicht mache ich das auch. Müsste ich in diesem Fall die Kieselsteine und den wenigen Schlamm zuerst herausnehmen oder könnte ich den Sand einfach darauf  einbringen? Wie ist deine Meinung dazu?

Leider konnte ich keine größeren __ Sumpfschwertlilien bekommen und selbst kleine Pflanzen liefern  nur mehr wenige Gärtnereien, die meisten liefern erst wieder ab April, was zu spät für mich ist und außerdem brauchen die kleinen Pflanzen sicher sehr lange, bis sie zu  dem von dir beschriebenen Dschungel heranwachsen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Bebel (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hi Elfriede

Ich würde dir ja eine kräftige Pflanze schicken, aber der Transportweg ist vielleicht zu lang? Ich weiß nicht wie gut die das überleben würde.

LG Bebel


----------



## Christine (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel,

ich hab im Hochsommer ein Pflanzenpaket bekommen, das war eine Woche unterwegs. Keine Ausfälle. Alles eine Frage der Verpackung. Wenn Du vielleicht ein bisschen Styro zwecks Isolierung hast und die Pflanze schön feucht verpackst....Soweit ist Tirol auch wieder nicht weg


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Ich würde garnichts machen, gib der Natur einfach Zeit


----------



## Elfriede (15. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel,

ich kann es noch gar nicht fassen, dass du mir eine "erwachsene" Pflanze schicken würdest und freue mich riesig über dein Angebot. Ein Transport nach Österreich dauert in der Regel nur 2-3 Tage, Tirol ist nicht so weit weg, wie Christine richtig sagte. __ Sumpfschwertlilien sind außerdem auch nicht empfindlich gegen Kälte.

Kannst du mir bitte in einer PN mitteilen was du dafür haben möchtest und mir eine Bankverbindung angeben? Ich werde dann gleich mit meiner Adresse antworten.

Mit großem Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Bebel (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede

Die Pflanze die ich Dir schicke hat noch nicht geblüht, sie ist ein Sämling der Lilie aus dem ersten Mini, aber schon sehr kräftig und wüchsig. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt am Wochenende mit, evtl. sitzen ein paar kleine Spitzschlamm - oder Posthornschnecken dran, im Mini wimmelt es davon, aber die Schaden den Pflanzen in der Regel nicht, mögen gerne abgestorbenes Zeug.

LG Bebel


----------



## Elfriede (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel,

ich habe dir eine PN geschickt aber den Link zum Paketversand vergessen:

http://www.myhermes.de/wps/portal/paket/Home/privatkunden/home

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Moin,

ich will mich ja nicht einmischen - aber zumindest hier bei uns ist die Post (DHL) wesentlich schneller als Hermes...


----------



## Elfriede (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Danke Christine,

das ist gut zu wissen. Ich kam nur deshalb auf Hermes, weil ich schon öfters Pakete über diesen Dienst erhalten habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Bebel (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede

So, bis auf die Terrasse hat die Pflanze es schon mal geschafft, Einige Rollegel sitzen auch noch zwischen den Wurzeln. Im Mini landet immer alles was die Filterreinigung überlebt, aber keine Angst die tun nichts. Den Korb habe ich nun doch entfernt, ist eher ein Körbchen gewesen. und saß nur noch als Anhängsel an der Pflanze. Hab sie heute schon mal probeweise verpackt, aber jetzt erst mal im Eimer zwischengelagert, weil ich an diesem Wochenende arbeiten muss habe ich nicht ganz so viel Zeit. Werde die Pflanze am Montag verschicken, ob Hermes oder Post überleg ich mir noch.

Hier schon mal Fotos
        

LG Bebel


----------



## Kolja (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel,

Sämling? Das ist ja schon eine große Pflanze.  Schön sieht dein Mini aus. Das werde ich mir überlegen. Ich könnte ja auch einfach eine Molle im Beet versenken. Mal sehen, jetzt ist ja wieder Planungszeit.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel,

danke für die Fotos, nun freue ich mich noch mehr auf "meine" Pflanze ob mit oder ohne Rollegel. 

Ich werde einfach einen Kübel Sand auf den Teichboden schütten und die Sumpfschwertlilie draufsetzen, damit sie etwas höher steht. Oder soll ich sie besser in  einem weiten, flachen  Korb auf den Sand setzen, damit ich ihren Standplatz verändern kann, sollte ihr der Platz meiner Wahl nicht gefallen? Wie tief stand sie bei dir bisher im Wasser?

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Bebel (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede

Wegen der Rollegel mußt Du Dir wirklich keine Gedanken machen, ich bringe es einfach nicht übers Herz sie zu töten und sammle alle ein die ich bei der Filterreinigung finde. Die tun echt nichts, fressen Insekten- und Zuckmückenlarven, sind also ganz nützlich.

Die Pflanze habe ich im Frühjahr 2012 in einen kleinen Pflanzkorb kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche gehängt, im Laufe des Jahres ist der Pflanzkorb gekippt und die Wurzeln sind bis zum Boden gewachsen das Grün dem Licht entgegen. Deswegen auch dieses eigenartige Wurzel-Gebilde an der Pflanze. Auch wenn es mehrere Sämlinge waren, bin ich selbst erstaunt welche Wuchskraft die an den Tag legen.

Die __ Frösche haben sich übrigens beschwert als ich die Pflanze aus dem Mini genommen habe, aber ich finde es ist Zeit, dass die sich einen anderen sichereren Platz zum überwintern suchen.
Auf so einen Mini kann "Frosch" sich zum überwintern echt nicht verlassen.

Ich würde die Pflanze vielleicht etwas erhöht einsetzen, entweder auf einem Stein oder in einem Korb etwas erhöht, Substrat braucht sie nicht wirklich. Ich glaube sie käme aber auch direkt auf den Boden gesetzt zurecht. Wasserlilien sind nicht sehr anspruchsvoll.

LG Bebel


----------



## Elfriede (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel, 

mit oder ohne __ Egel war vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit bedeutet für meinen Teich lediglich einige Rollegel mehr, ohne ist auch gut, weil ich ja selbst welche davon habe. Und wie du rtichtig sagst, Rollegel sind völlig harmlos.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Sumpfschwertlilie bei mir ihre Wuchskraft nicht verliert. Ich werde Deinem Rat folgen und sie  erst einmal höher setzen. Nach und nach kann ich sie dann immer noch absenken. 

Die Beschwerden deiner __ Frösche kann ich verstehen, - keiner lässt sich gerne was wegnehmen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (24. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Danke Bebel für deine Mühe,

die große Sumpfschwertlilie (einschließlich Rollegel und Spitzschlammschnecken)  ist heute frisch und gesund  bei mir angekommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Bebel (24. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Freut mich!

Liebe Grüße
Bebel

PS  Da viel mir doch gerade der Eimer auf der Terrasse ein in dem ich die Lilie zwischengelagert hatte. Wollte jetzt noch schnell die __ Schnecken und __ Egel in den großen Teich kippen, die beim Zwischenlagern abgefallen waren und entdecke einen kleinen __ Grasfrosch im Eimer. Da hat er ja noch mal Glück gehabt, dass er nicht auch nach Östereich gereist ist, der muß wohl im Wurzelwerk versteckt gewesen sein. Na und auch gut, dass er aus dem Mini raus ist, im großen Teich hat er im Winter die besseren Chancen.


----------



## Limnos (24. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hi 

Ich habe einen ähnlichen Teich, der ebenfalls aus einem Betonring besteht und 50 cm tief ist. Hier unsere milden Winter lassen es zu, dass darin sogar bei meinem Vorgänger zwei Goldfische mehrere Goldfische drin gehalten wurden. Da er sehr schattig liegt habe ich ih gar nicht bepflanzt, aber er wird Jahr für Jahr von Molchen zur Eiablage benutzt. Würde ich ihn bepflanzen, so würde ich ringsherum Blumenkästen von 60 cm Länge an Haken einhängen, sodass deren Rand einige cm unter Wasser ist. Bepflanzen könnte man sie mit Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben, kleinbleibenden __ Seggen, __ Gauklerblumen, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Igelkolben. etc. Auf seiner Südseite sollte man Miscanthus, oder andere Schattenwerfer setzen, damit der Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung verringert wird.
Eine ganz andere Idee wäre, darauf auf Schwimminseln Karnivoren wie __ Sonnentau, Sarracenien, __ Venusfliegenfalle, __ Kobralilie oder auch __ Kleinsträucher wie __ Moosbeere, Gränke, Zwergbirke, __ Rebhuhnbeere, etc. zu pflanzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Bebel (24. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Mist: "Da viel  mir doch gerade der Eimer " - natürlich fiel mir der Eimer ein. 

@ Wolfgang
Mein Mini wäre für so viele Pflanzen viel zu klein, ringsrum 60 cm lange Kästen würden gar keinen Platz finden. Aber ich finde es super, dass bei Dir die __ Molche den Mini zur Eiablage nutzen. Ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, dass endlich auch Molche sich in meinen Teichen vermehren.

LG Bebel


----------



## Elfriede (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel, 

mit dem kleinen __ Grasfrosch wäre ein Überraschungspaket bei mir angekommen, denn überlebt hätte er den Transport sicherlich. __ Molche und __ Frösche hatte ich bisher noch nie in meinem kleinen Teich hier. Auch nicht im großen Teich auf Paros, was aber sicher mit der Trockenheit der Insel zu tun hat.

Heute war bei uns ein herrlich milder, sonniger Tag, den ich genützt habe um deinen großen Wurzelstock und viele kleine __ Iris pseudacorus-Pflanzen in passender Pflanztiefe einzubringen.
Der Teich ist nun vorbereitet, der Winter kann kommen. Er wird kommen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht gerade herbeisehne. 

@ Wolfgang, 

deine Pflanzidee hätte mir auch gefallen und hätte  sich in meinem Teich zur richtigen Zeit auch leicht einrichten lassen. Einige, der genannten Pflanzen habe ich bereits in meinem Teichlein, aber sie sind leider nicht gut gewachsen. Ich hoffe auf mehr Erfolg mit den __ Sumpfschwertlilien, auch wenn ich davon nie eine Blüte sehen werde. Aber vielleicht treiben sie wenigstens noch vor meiner Abreise im Frühling aus. Die Blätter werden auch im November bei meiner Rückkehr noch frisch sein und mir zeigen ob meine Pflanzung erfolgreich war.

Liebe Grüße aus Osttirol und einen schönen Sonntag
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (26. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede

Wenn Du im Herbst noch etwas von den Pflanzen haben möchtest, könnte ich Dir __ Iris foetida empfehlen, die dann leuchtend, orangerote Samen hat, oder aber am äußeren Teichrand einen kleinbleibenden, japanischen __ Ahorn mit Rotfärbung und schirmförmiger Wuchsform oder __ Sumpfwolfsmilch oder Euphorbia griffithii deren Blätter sich im Herbst ebenfalls rot verfärben. Schön ist auch das Gras Zizania mit strohgelben Blättern oder die einjährige Kochia (außen), die ebenfalls rot wird.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (26. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Wofgang,

danke für Deine Pflanzenempfehlungen für meinen Miniteich. 

Ich habe gerade nach einschlägigen Bildern gegoogelt. 

Die __ Iris foetida gefällt mir sehr gut und würde sich gewiß gut mit den blauen und gelben Iris pseudacous machen und die Monotonie etwas mildern. Besonders gut gefällt mir auch Euphorbia griffithii und natürlich der japanische __ Ahorn, bei dem ich allerdings Pflanzprobleme sehe, es sei denn, ich bockte ihn bis  über den  Wasserspiegel auf.  So wunderschön der japanische Ahorn auch sein mag, seinen herbstlichen Blattfall in den Teich kenne und scheue ich aus Erfahrung mit meiner Edelkastanie. Zizania würde auch im Herbst noch das Teichbild verschönern und mir selbst auch noch  ein wenig Freude und Teichfeeling nach meiner Rückkehr aus Paros vermitteln, denn ich habe den Teich von meinem etwas erhöhten Arbeitstisch immer im Blickfeld.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Bebel, hallo an alle, die mir bei der Entscheidung für meinen Miniteich geholfen haben.

Mein Miniteich lebt! 
Leider ist das Handyfoto vom 5.Juni nicht sehr gut aber ich habe mich trotzdem sehr über den Blütengruß aus der Heimat gefreut.

Trotz Regen und Kälte des heurigen Frühlings hat sich der kleine Teich ganz gut entwickelt.   Gerade noch rechtzeitig vor dem  Zufrieren des kleinen Teichs im November konnte ich zu Bebels großer Sumpfschwertlilie noch etwa 30 kleine Irispflanzen auftreiben und  in den Teich setzen. Ich habe sie dazu in Töpfchen gesetzt und diese zur Erreichung einer passenden Pflanzhöhe in sandgefüllte Eimer gesetzt. Als Versuch habe ich auch einige blaue __ Iris bestellt und war nicht wenig erstaunt, sie auf dem Foto schon blühend zu sehen. Ob die  __ Sumpfschwertlilien in den großen Küblen (Altbestand) auch schon früher einmal geblüht haben weiß ich nicht, aber jedenfalls freue ich mich darüber. In zwei bis drei Jahren könnte der Miniteich sicher dicht mit Schwertlielien bewachsen sein, wie geplant und erhofft,- was meint ihr?


 


Und so sah der Teich nach der Eisschmelze vor meiner Abreise nach Paros  aus:


          


 


@Bebel,
der Sumpfschwertlilie aus deinem Mini scheint es auch in meinem Tiroler-Teichlein zu gefallen. Auf dem ersten Foto sieht man sie ganz rechts, sie hat dunklere Blätter als die anderen Pflanzen und auch die Blütenstände sind anders, was aber nicht so gut zu sehen. Auf dem Foto 2  sind ihre starken Triebe ganz links, allerdings nur zur Hälfte zu sehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Miniteichfreunde,

zu Allerheiligen bin ich nach 7 Monaten Aufenthalt auf Paros wieder nach Osttirol zurückgekommen.

Auf den ersten Blick sah der kleine Teich zwar ziemlich ungepflegt und verwildert aus, wie die nachfolgenden Fotos zeigen, aber das Wachstum der vielen __ Sumpfschwertlilien war für das erste Jahr zufriedenstellend, was besonders gut auf dem ersten Foto zu sehen ist, das mein Mann im Juli gemacht hat.__ Wasserpest ist auch sehr gut gewachsen, Fadenalgen ebenso, wenn auch in erträglichem Maß.

 

Gestern habe ich bereits einen guten Teil des Wassers abgelassen, die __ Schwertlilien zurückgeschnitten und die dicke Schicht aus Kastanienblättern, Wasserpest und Algen herausgenommen und den Teich wieder befüllt. Eine gründlichere Reinigung ging sich nicht mehr aus, denn die angekündigte Schlechtwetterfront mit viel Regen und Wind ist heute schon hier angekommen. Deshalb gibt es auch kein Foto von heute, sondern nur einige Fotos von meinem herbstlichen, verwilderten Miniteich, wie ich ihn nach meiner Ankunft hier in Tirol  vorgefunden habe. Da ich meinen kleinen Teich ja noch nie in der Vegetationszeit gesehen habe, erfreuten mich heuer die vielen, roten Samen der Sumpfschwertlilien besonders, denn wo es Samen gibt, muss es auch Blüten gegeben haben.


                   


                    


          



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede

Auch ich habe einen (noch kleineren) Teich aus einem Betonring und der Tiefe von 50 cm. Bei meinem Vorgänger war sogar über mehrere Jahre ein __ Goldfisch darin. Der Teich hat keinerlei Pumpe oder sonstige Technik, es fällt sogar ziemlich viel Laub da hinein. Pflanzen außer __ Wasserlinsen sind nicht darin. Das hindert aber aber __ Molche nicht, es als Laichgewässer zu nutzen. Und für ihre Larven sowie für __ Schnecken muss wohl auch Nahrung darin sein. Vögel habe ich noch nicht daran trinken gesehen, aber sie haben dafür auch flachere Teiche, in denen sie auch ein Bad nehmen können. Ich würde also auch raten, auf die Pumpe ganz zu verzichten. Vielleicht könntest du mit einer kleinen Unterwasserplattform dein Teichlein auch für Badespaß für Vögel herrichten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Wolfgang und @all

wenn die __ Schwertlilien weiterhin so wachsen wie heuer, dann wird schon im nächsten Jahr kein Wasser mehr zu sehen sein und die Vögel werden auch nicht mehr baden können. Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit dieser Entwicklung allerdings auch nicht, denn es stellt sich mir die berechtigte Frage: Wozu dann überhaupt einen Teich? 

Die Schwertlilien würden in einem Sumpfbecken doch ebenso gut wachsen, oder nicht? Schon seit Tagen beschäftigt mich dieser Gedanke. Ich könnte das Becken mit einem geeigneten ¿ (Ironie) Substrat ganz auffüllen (ohne Wasserüberstau) und darin ein Kübelteichlein integrieren, damit ich auch noch ein wenig  Wasser sehen kann, eventuell mit einer kleinen „Plätscherpumpe“ bei Bedarf, oder für eine __ Zwergseerose. Mit einer eingebauten Rhizomsperre könnte ich auch einen Platz frei von Schwertlilien halten für andere Sumpfpflanzen und für ein Vogelbad. 

Leider weiß ich nicht so recht, wie ich diese Umwandlung in einen Sumpf angehen könnte.
Würde lehmiger Sand als Substrat genügen oder wäre Erde besser? Für einen Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Noch stehen die gelben Schwertlilien und eine blaue __ Iris-Art einzeln in kleinen Körbchen, die ich einfach  im Substrat versenken möchte, weil mir das Umtopfen jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht ratsam erscheint. Bei gutem Wachstum werden sich die Pflanzen sicher selbst aus den kleinen Pflanzgefäßen befreien.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede

Wasserschwertlilien wachsen auch in ganz normalem Gartenboden, vor allem, wenn sie dabei schattig stehen. Ich würde den Teich ganz leer machen und emerse Pflanzen in Blumenkästen pflanzen, die man am Rand  mit Haken einhängt, wobei ihre Oberkante etwa 3-5 cm unter der WOF sein sollte. Hier können dann Vögel trinken und baden.Man kann so eine größere Vielfalt halten, und __ wuchernde Pflanzen lassen sich leichter auslichten. Auf Bodengrund würde ich ganz verzichten und submerse Pflanzen (Tannenwedel, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Seekanne) in flache Schalen mit Lehm-Sand Gemisch pflanzen. Auch das ist dann pflegeleichter.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort.

Leider kann ich Veränderungen und Pflegearbeiten an meinem Miniteich immer erst im November oder Ende März durchführen, wenn das Wasser schon oder noch immer saukalt ist. Oft gibt es im November schon eine dünne Eisschicht auf dem Teich und meistens noch sehr dickes Eis im März. Heuer gibt es zwar noch keinen Frost, aber für Arbeiten im Wasser ist es einfach schon zu kalt. Dieses Problem habe ich jedes Jahr im November, denn Osttirol hat leider kein Weinbauklima. Aus diesem Grund scheint mir die Sumpfvariante doch erheblich einfacher und pflegeleichter und ich könnte sie jetzt im November noch verwirklichen. Dein Vorschlag hätte mir zwar besser gefallen, denn ich trenne mich nur ungern von der offenen Wasserfläche, die mir ein kleines Kübelteichlein im Sumpf nicht ersetzen kann.

Mit Dank für deine Mühe und mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo, liebe Miniteichfreunde!

Meinen Miniteich noch heuer in einen Sumpf umzuwandeln, das ist mir nun leider doch nicht mehr geglückt, denn ich musste eine Zwangspause einlegen, da ich mir durch die Reinigungarbeiten im kalten Wasser eine sehr starke Erkältung mit allem Drumherum eingehandelt habe. Diese unangenehme Geschichte hat mich aber zusätzlich in meinem Vorhaben mit der Sumpflösung bestärkt, um Arbeiten im kalten November-Wasser künftig auszuschließen. Die Pflege eines Sumpfbeetes ohne Wasserüberstand  sehe ich als Gartenarbeit, die auch im späten Herbst noch ohne Gesundheitsrisiko machbar ist.

Nach langer Suche zum Thema Sumpf bzw. Sumpfbeet bin ich vor einigen Tagen auf einen Thread von Dee (Dörte) gestoßen, der 2012 so ein Beet (er nannte es Feuchtbeet) angelegt und sehr gut dokumentiert hat. Für mein Vorhaben würde eher der Begriff „nasse Wiese“ zutreffen, so wie ihn Annett in Dörtes Thread beschrieben hat, denn   mein Beet wird nass sein bis zur Substrat-Oberkante oder  1-2cm darunter. Als Substrat  möchte ich eventuell Spielsand verwenden. 

Spielsand und Quarzsand gibt es in praktischen 25 kg-Säcken. Ich denke, 70 Säcke müssten für mein Becken mit 2,00m Durchmesser und 0,50m Höhe reichen, da ich in den Sandkoffer ein  kleines Kübelteichlein (Durchmesser 60-70 cm) integrieren will, das sandfrei bleiben soll. 

In den aufgeschütteten Teich will ich dann endlich die 24 __ Sumpfschwertlilien richtig einpflanzen, die ich im November des letzten Jahres gekauft habe. Sie stehen großteils immer noch in kleinen Pflanzkörbchen, wie auf dem Foto 1 zu sehen ist. Rechts ist die große Sumpfschwertlilie  zu sehen, die mir Bebel geschickt hat und natürlich braucht auch sie einen guten Platz. Jetzt befinden sich auch noch drei sehr große, mit Substrat gefüllte Pflanzkübel mit Sumpfschwertlilien im Teich, die ich einfach belassen und zuschütten könnte um Arbeit und Sand zu sparen. Oder wird es besser sein sie auch zu entfernen, da ich nicht weiß wie das Substrat in diesen Kübeln beschaffen ist? Außerdem stehen die Sumpfschwertlilien wohl auch zu dicht in diesen Kübeln, nämlich 7 Stück pro Kübel mit 60cm Durchmesser.

 


               

Kann mir vielleicht auch jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen wie stark der Ausbreitungsdrang der Sumpfschwertlilien ist und ob eine Rhizomsperre Sinn macht, da ich in der Umgebung des  geplanten Kübelteichleins niedrige Sumpfgewächse pflanzen möchte, wie ich sie bei Dörte gesehen habe. Diese Zone möchte ich frei von __ Schwertlilien halten.  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34954/?q=Sumpfbeet/page-2
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34954/?q=Sumpfbeet/page-2
Dörte hat 2 Kübel eingesetzt, die er mittels Docht zur Befeuchtung seines Beetes nutzt. Meine nasse Wiese hingegen wird extern mit Wasser aus der Leitung + Regen versorgt. Da ich mein Becken im Betonring bis zum oberen Rand füllen will, kann überschüssiges Wasser, bei Starkregen zum Beispiel, einfach zwischen Innenbecken und Betonring abfließen, damit kein Wasserüberstand entstehen kann. Hinweise zu Bedenken oder möglichen Verbesserungen für mein Vorhaben wären für  mich sehr hilfreich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Bei deiner nur nassen Wiese schüttelt es mich. So ganz ohne Wasserfläche sieht das nach einem vergessenen Unkrautkasten aus. 

Wo sollen die ganzen Libellenlarfen bleiben die jetzt im Betonring sind   

Also wenigstens einen der Maurerkübel würde ich unten mit einem Loch versehen und im Becken belassen. Kanten vieleicht mit einer Böschungsmatte abdecken und auf dem Grund aufstellen. Bruchsteine dann rund um den Kübel bisschen unförmig damit es nicht so auffält das da nur ein runder Kübel drunter ist. Das ganze im Randbereich, da wo du immer lang gehst. Vorteil ist das du da ggf immer den Schlauch rein hängen kannst und genau erkennen kanns hoch dein Wasserstand im Betonring ist.  

Substrat in den Betonring wobei ich die __ Iris ohne Kübel pflanzen würde. Die wandern nach meiner Erfahrung nicht so besonders und bilden eher enge Horste. __ Schilf und so ein Zeug im Kübel belassen, wenn du sowas auch dabei hast.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Andere Idee, mit Bruchsteinen so ca. ein viertel der Fläche abmauern und dabei die selbe Rundung wie das Becken einhalten. Große Fläche verfüllen und die andere Fläche nur 10 cm Bodengrund als Wasserteil behalten. Meine das ähnlich wie bei den eingeschobenen Ringen von dem Audi Zeichen.


----------



## Elfriede (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Totto,
danke für deinen Beitrag.
Natürlich soll meine nasse Wiese nicht wie ein vergessener „Unkrautkasten“ aussehen und das wird sie auch nicht, wie ich hoffe, da die dominierenden __ Sumpfschwertlilien ihre grünen Blätter auch nach der Blüte  behalten. Ganz auf sichtbares Wasser will ich ja ohnehin nicht verzichten, wie ich in  meiner Beschreibung ausgeführt habe, wenn auch der größte Teil des derzeitigen Teichs ohne Wasserüberstand bleiben soll, mit __ Iris-Pflanzen bedeckt und teilweise (rund um die offene Wasserstelle) mit niedrigen Sumpfpflanzen zwischen einigen ausgewählt schönen Steinen.

Der größte Pflanzkübel, den ich im Teich belassen könnte ist bereits gelocht und reicht bis zum Boden. Der Wasserstand muss bei mir aber automatisch geregelt sein, denn von April bis November lebe ich in Griechenland und kann selbst kein Wasser nachfüllen. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass ich nötige Pflegearbeiten immer erst im November durchführen kann und das ist bei einem Sumpfbeet sicher einfacher als bei einem Teich, denn hier in Tirol kann es im November auch schon richtig frostig sein.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Der Wasserstand muss bei mir aber automatisch geregelt sein, denn von April bis November lebe ich in Griechenland und kann selbst kein Wasser nachfüllen.


 Tippe mal du arbeitest im Tourismus Bereich.....Im Sommer die Touris am Strand und im Winter die selben an der Piste.

Wie machst du das mit dem Wasserstand? So eine Art Schwimmer wie in der Klospühlung montiert?


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Der Wasserstand muss bei mir aber automatisch geregelt sein, denn von April bis November lebe ich in Griechenland und kann selbst kein Wasser nachfüllen.


 Tippe mal du arbeitest im Tourismus Bereich.....Im Sommer die Touris am Strand und im Winter die selben an der Piste.

Wie machst du das mit dem Wasserstand? So eine Art Schwimmer wie in der Klospühlung montiert?

Schon mal Zierfische in den Teich in Griechenland geworfen ?


----------



## Elfriede (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

*HALLO 
TOTTO*


Tippe mal du arbeitest im Tourismus Bereich.....Im Sommer die Touris am Strand und im Winter die selben an der Piste.  *falsch geraten*

Wie machst du das mit dem Wasserstand? So eine Art Schwimmer wie in der Klospühlung montiert? *wahrscheinlich ja*

Schon mal Zierfische in den Teich in Griechenland geworfen ? *leider ja*


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
*ELFRIEDE*


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> *HALLO
> TOTTO*
> 
> Schon mal Zierfische in den Teich in Griechenland geworfen ? *leider ja*
> *ELFRIEDE*



Leider ? Was haste den da rein gepackt?


----------



## Elfriede (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Totto,

ich hatte Schleierschwänze im Teich. 2008 habe ich den größten Teil der Fische aus dem Teich genommen und seither jedes Jahr wieder abgefischt, aber einige Fische sind immer noch im Teich. 

Warum ich deine Frage nach Fischen mit- leider ja- beantwortet habe findest du hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19568/?q=fischloser+Teich

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Tja, Ich habe seit meinem 5 Lebensjahr Fische. Ein Teich ganz ohne Fische ....nee, nee.
Aber ich habe im Zulauf zum Teich einige Kleinbecken welche natürlich Fischfrei sind.
Im größten sind die gefundenen Salamanderlarven aufgewachsen.
Da sind immer jede Menge Insekten. Im Großen Teich sind __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer und im Flachbereich konnte man Schwärme von Wasserflöhen und einiges anderes beobachten.
Hatte dieses Jahr den Teich noch mit Wasserflöhen geimpft. 
  

Wenn du keinen Nachwuchs möchtest und gleichzeitig doch einige wenige Fische.....frage hier im 'Forum ob dir nicht jemand zwei wirklich Koi - Herren vermachen kann. Dann brauchst du keine Angst haben das du Nachwuchs bekommst und zwei gefütterte Koi räumen dir auch nicht den Teich leer.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Totto,

du kannst dir einen Teich ohne Fische nicht vorstellen, ich hingegen möchte auch noch die restlichen Fische aus meinem Teich nehmen, weil mein Teich auf Paros klimabedingt kein gutes Fischgewässer darstellt. Näher darauf eingehen will ich hier aber nicht, denn in diesem Thread geht es nicht um meinen Teich in Griechenland, sondern um meinen Miniteich in Tirol.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Näher darauf eingehen will ich hier aber nicht, denn in diesem Thread geht es nicht um meinen Teich in Griechenland, sondern um meinen Miniteich in Tirol.



Stimmt, willst du auch einen Moorbereich mit einrichten? So mit Fleischfressenden Pflanzen?


----------



## Elfriede (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Totto,

nein, einen Moorbereich will ich nicht, sondern hauptsächlich __ Sumpfschwertlilien und einige niedrige und kriechende Sumpfpflanzen, wie __ Pfennigkraut, Gauklerblume usw.,die mir nicht die Sicht auf die offene Wasserstelle nehmen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

unsere __ Schwertlilie erreicht locker 1,5m höhe, die __ Gauklerblumen liegen zwischen 0,2 und 0,3m. 
Beide Pflanzen muß ich immer wieder zum Herbst halbieren damit ich noch etwas Wasser sehen kann 

LG Rene


----------



## Elfriede (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo René,

danke für deine Information zu den __ Sumpfschwertlilien und __ Gauklerblumen, denn mit  Sumpfpflanzen habe ich bislang so gut wie keine Erfahrung. So hoch wie bei dir werden die Sumpfschwertlilien bei mir im Sand wohl eher nicht wachsen, außerdem wird es sicher 2-3 Jahre dauern bis es einen schönen Bestand gibt. 

Zur besseren Erklärung stelle ich ein Foto vom ganzen Teich ein. 

 

Die rechte Teichseite ist dem Haus zugewandt, dort geht man knapp am Teich vorbei und dort soll sich auch das kleine Wasserbecken ( eventuell mit einer kleinen Springbrunnenpumpe) befinden, umgeben mit niedrigen, teils kriechenden Pflanzen. Vor meiner Abreise Anfang April wird es hier allerdings außer Sumpfdotterblumen und Vergißmeinnicht  noch kaum Pflanzen zu kaufen geben, aber vielleicht werde ich im Internet fündig.
Der linke und hintere Teil auf dem Teichfoto ist für die Sumpfschwertlielien  bestimmt, dort spielt die Höhe der Pflanzen keine Rolle.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem heute schon schneebedeckten Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo René und @all,

es darf also wieder geschrieben werden schreibt Joachim. Deshalb will ich an meinen vorhergehenden Beitrag noch einmal die Frage anhängen, ob es sinnvoll ist, zwischen dem linken Schwertlilienteil und dem rechten Teil mit niedrigen Sumpfpflanzen eine Rhizomsperre in die Sandfüllung zu integrieren, damit die __ Sumpfschwertlilien sich nicht weiter ausbreiten können als vorgesehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo,

Bei deinem runden Becken und der Optik von oben könntest du auch ein Symbol anflanzen oder mit Bruchsteinen erstellen. Sowas zum Beispiel.  
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...X-mvauDyYBcRkkcGLixFGlUFWQE_p1XSMLKhiCpqqmd7H
Könnte ein echter Blickfang werden.

Mit aufgestapelten Bruchsteinen könnte man schön den Wasserteil abtrennen. Wenn du noch ein Stückchen  von einer Teichfolie bekommen kannst würde ich diese wohl auch Rhizomsperre in die Sandfüllung integrieren. Wobei, durch den Samen, werden die Pflanzen sich über die Jahre wohl ausbreiten. 

Persönlich mag ih es nicht so gerne wenn verscheidene Blühfarben durcheinander wachsen. Ich würde wohl jede Sorte in einem Maurerkübel stecken und dann das Ganze mit Sand abdecken so das die Horste erst mal ein bisschen zusammen bleiben.


----------



## troll20 (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

Also von anfänglich 3 Pflanzen im Umkreis von 30 cm sind trotz ausdünnen ca 50 auf ca 5m² geworden von daher ist eine Rizomsperre für die Ausbreitung der Wurzel nicht Verkehrt.
Vor allem wenn man sieht was für einen Durchmesser die Wurzeln im laufe der Jahre bekommen. Wenn ich da ran muß gehts nur mit einer großen Astschere 
Die Eimer Idee ist also nicht verkehrt, evtl. auch solche die fast bis auf den Boden reichen. Am besten aber den Boden vom Eimer entfernen, damit es nicht faulen kann.
Gegen das ausbreiten per Samen hilft nur das Abschneiden der Kapseln (Blütenreste) und auslesen der einzelnen Samen.

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*



troll20 schrieb:


> Gegen das ausbreiten per Samen hilft nur das Abschneiden der Kapseln (Blütenreste) und auslesen der einzelnen Samen.
> 
> LG René


René, wird nicht so einfach wenn Elfriede in Griechenland ist.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Totto, hallo René,

vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.
Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon fast zur Entfernung aller Kübel und zur freien Pflanzung der __ Sumpfschwertlilien entschieden, aber nach euren letzten Beiträgen bin ich wieder unsicher geworden. René,  besonders durch deine Wucher-Erfahrungen mit Sumpfschwertlilien macht die Kübelvariante vielleicht doch Sinn. Mit Sand bedeckt würde man sie auch nicht mehr sehen, was mir sehr wichtig wäre, - und ich könnte die gelben und blauen __ Schwertlilien trennen, wie Totto angeregt hat und mir auch besser gefällt. Eine Rhizomsperre werde ich sicherheitshalber aber trotzdem integrieren. Einige schöne Steine zur Gestaltung meines Sumpfbeetes liegen auch schon bereit. Die notwendige Abdeckung des hässlichen Betonringes ist schon seit Jahren geplant, vielleicht schaffe ich sie im Frühling im Zuge der anstehenden Arbeiten. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Die notwendige Abdeckung des hässlichen Betonringes ist schon seit Jahren geplant, vielleicht schaffe ich sie im Frühling im Zuge der anstehenden Arbeiten.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und liebe Grüße
> Elfriede


 Ich habe hier noch mal rein geschaut.....also so unbedingt würde ich den Betonring nicht abdecken. Wand ist aus Beton und der Ring oben eben auch. Das gehöhrt eben zur Optik. Ist nach meiner Meinung "OK". 


Klar könnte man da eine Holzbank umlaufend drauf bauen. Müsste dann aber schon wetterfest und dicke sein.

Auch könnte mam rund um den Teich einer Trockenmauer zum Beispiel aus geschlagenen  Sandstein aufschichten, Auf Höhe des Teich dann mit bossierten Platten abdecken.  Ein paar Sukulenten oder andere Steinbeetpflanzen in die Spallten. Alles vorstellbar. Das ganze in Rund. Kostet, wenn man es nicht selber machen kann, sicherlich jede Menge. 

Ich weiß nicht. Eine bisschen grün mit __ Moos bewachsener Betonring sieht vielleicht genauseo gut aus. Kommt auch darauf an, wie es zum Haus past.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?*

Hallo Totto,

am Freitag konnte man die Position meines Miniteichs noch an der runden Form des Schneeturmes erkenne, jetzt nicht mehr und leider hat es gerade eben wieder zu schneien begonnen.


 


Ich fürchte, dass ich die geplanten Arbeiten an meinem Miniteich im März nicht werde durchführen können, deshalb werde ich mir zu seiner Optik erst später Gedanken machen.
Selbst wenn ich die Arbeit mit seiner Umwandlung in ein Sumpfbeet noch schaffen könnte, wird für seine Verschönerung sicher keine Zeit bleiben. Trotzdem Dank für deine Anregungen.

Mit lieben, schneeweißen Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (19. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Miniteichfreunde,

wie bereits in meinem Paros-Thread angekündigt, wollte ich hier über die bevorstehende Umwandlung meines kleinen Teiches in ein Sumpfbeet berichten, die heuer im März durch die großen Schneemassen hier in Osttirol nicht möglich war. Beinahe wäre dieses Vorhaben auch jetzt im November wieder gescheitert, es gab nämlich ungewöhnlich starke Regenfälle und es war Abkühlung und Schnee  zu erwarten.

Es kam dann ganz anders, denn noch deutlicher als in den Jahren zuvor drängte sich mir wieder die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit meines Teichs oder Sumpfbeetes auf, solange ich nur die Winter von November bis März in Österreich verbringen werde, wenn hier im Norden nichts mehr, oder noch nichts wächst und blüht.

Diese weiße Seerose zum Beispiel  habe ich noch nie mit eigenen Augen gesehen, mir wurde heuer im Sommer nur dieses Foto zugespielt. In meiner Situation macht ein Teich in Österreich wirklich keinen Sinn und keine Freude.

 



Auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Lösung bin ich  letztendlich zum Schluss gekommen:* Weder* *Teich noch Sumpfbeet,* sondern ein *Blumen *- *und Kräutergarten *für meine Tochter soll daraus entstehen, *mit einem integrierten, kleinen Wasserbecken.* Neu ist diese Lösung zwar nicht, aber für mich in der jetzigen Situation akzeptabel. Meine Tochter freut sich schon darauf und sieht in dem Betonring auch einen guten Schneckenschutz für ihre Pflanzen. Die vielen __ Sumpfschwertlilien aus dem Teich will ich in ein eher schattiges, feuchtes Gartenbeet auslagern, die kleine, weiße Seerose steht bereits im Teich meines Sohnes.

Inzwischen habe ich den kleinen Teich ausgeräumt, das Wasser abgelassen und den Boden des Teichbeckens, zwecks Verbindung zum Erdreich reichlich  gelöchert, eine Schicht Kieselsteine eingebracht und mit Flies abgedeckt. Auch Schichten aus Baum-und Strauchschnitt, Laub, Kompost und Gartenerde sind bereits eingebracht um sich im Winter unter dem Schnee gut setzen zu können. Die passende Pflanzerde wird dieser Aufbau dann im Frühling erhalten. Gestern gab es hier bereits den ersten Schnee.

 

 


Ein wenig Abschiedsschmerz von meinem Teichlein macht sich nun doch bemerkbar, obwohl ich es nie im Sommer mit wachsenden und blühenden Pflanzen gesehen habe, sondern immer erst im November, wie auf dem allerletzten Foto meines Miniteichs zu sehen ist.

 


Hauptsächlich aber will ich mich heute noch einmal bei allen Usern für ihre vielen, hilfreichen Ratschläge bedanken, die ich in diesem Thread seit 2009 erhalten habe. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (20. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Elfriede

Ich habe auch solch einen Teich aus einem Brunnenring, allerdings 1,50/0,50. Ich mache damit gar nichts, außer einmal im Jahr hinein gefallene Blätter raus zu fischen. Es sind keine Pflanzen drin (zu wenig Licht) und erst recht keine Technik. Das Wasser ist klar und dient Teich- und __ Bergmolch als Laichteich. Versuch´s doch einfach mal ohne Pumpe. Wenn Du im Sommer kontrollieren willst, wie es dem Teich geht. Es gibt Kameras, deren Bilder man über Internet sich auf den Bildschirm holen kann. Als Präcomputerdino kann ich aber keine genaueren Angabe zu Installation bzw Technik machen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Nov. 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Versuch´s doch einfach mal ohne Pumpe. Wenn Du im Sommer kontrollieren willst, wie es dem Teich geht. Es gibt Kameras, deren Bilder man über Internet sich auf den Bildschirm holen kann.


Denke das hat sich jetzt erledigt da Löcher im Boden und erstes Substrat eingefüllt wurde. Schätze die Lurchen werden nächstes Frühjahr weinen.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
Auch in meinem Miniteich war das Wasser klar, als ich zu Allerheiligen hier ankam. Ich habe das Wasser mittels Schwerkraft durch ein Sieb abgelassen, aber ich fand kein einziges, mit freiem Auge sichtbares Tierchen. Es gab auch keinen Schlamm zu entfernen, weshalb ich ziemlich sicher sein kann, dass kein Tier zu schaden kam. Für Lurche/__ Molche war der kleine Teich wohl nicht attraktiv genug. Übrigens  lief in meinem Miniteich schon lange  keine Pumpe mehr.

Den Teich nur mittels Kamera zu beobachten war mir einfach zu wenig, aber kurzfristig  habe ich tatsächlich einmal daran gedacht.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (21. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Totto,

ja, so ist es. Ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir sehr schwer gefallen die Teichwanne zu zerstören und damit einen neuen Versuch auszuschließen. Würde ich ganzjährig hier leben, könnte ich wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Teich sein,  allerdings würde ich mir dann sicher einen größeren Teich bauen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (21. Nov. 2014)

Hi Elfriede

Zu klein war der Teich wohl nicht. Bei mir laichen __ Molche sogar in Duschtassen. Mir ist noch eine Idee gekommen, wie man einen kleinen Teich noch nutzen kann: Schwimminseln drauf mit Moorbeetpflanzen, Moosbeeren, Rebhuhnbeeren, Porst, Wollgräser, und vor allem Carnivoren: __ Schlauchpflanzen, Sonnentaue, Fettkräuter, __ Venusfliegenfalle.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Nov. 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Mir ist noch eine Idee gekommen, wie man einen kleinen Teich noch nutzen kann:


Wolfgang, vergiss es das Ding ist durch. Im warsten Sinne des Wortes...durchbohrt.
Da wird nie wieder ein Teich von.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,

es ist wie Totto schreibt. Die Teichwanne habe ich reichlich  durchbohrt, um für das künftige Kräuter- und Blumenbeet eine Verbindung zum gewachsenen Erdreich herzustellen und damit Staunässe nach starken Regenfällen zu verhindern. Diese Entscheidung ist mir nicht leicht gefallen, denn als  Teichwanne ist das Becken nun nicht mehr tauglich. Ich hoffe aber, dass ein attraktives Gärtchen daraus entstehen und somit doch  noch Sinn machen wird.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------

